# On this day, one hundred years ago...



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2014)

Was the famous "Christmas Truce" of 1914









> *Exactly a century ago, the men in the trenches heard something unusual: singing*
> 
> On a crisp, clear morning 100 years ago, thousands of British, Belgian and French soldiers put down their rifles, stepped out of their trenches and spent Christmas mingling with their German enemies along the Western front. In the hundred years since, the event has been seen as a kind of miracle, a rare moment of peace just a few months into a war that would eventually claim over 15 million lives. But what actually happened on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day of 1914 — and did they really play soccer on the battlefield?
> 
> ...



World War I Christmas Truce of 1914: What Really Happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

